# Funny Thing Happened Last Night...



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

Boyfriend and I have been doing P90X for the past week. Usually afterwards we are cuddle don the couch for the rest of the evening as we are exhausted from the workout.

Lats night we decided to have Sonic cuddle with us since it had been a week since I took him out of his cage. He found a spot in the blankets to sleep in after running around for a half hour on high energy. He picked a spot right by my face.

During his little nap, he promptly woke up and proceeded to checking out my glasses, sniffing them...Then suddenly he bit them and tried pulling them off my face. Upon realizing my glasses weren't edible, he settled back down and went back to sleep.

What a character!


----------

